# It's Official: CBS, XM to Share Opie and Anthony



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

As this week's NAB Show got underway in Las Vegas, broadcasters learned that they will share a shock jock prize with their satellite radio competition. 
XM and CBS Radio announced Monday that Opie and Anthony, once an exclusive for the satellite radio company, also will air a show on CBS stations in seven markets: New York, Dallas, Philadelphia, Boston, Pittsburgh, Cleveland and West Palm Beach. The CBS shows begin Wednesday.

Through the deal, CBS Radio will broadcast a three-hour version of the Opie and Anthony show on its stations. The show will originate from CBS Radio's WFNY-FM "Free FM" studio in New York City and be simulcast on XM uncensored.

After the CBS Radio broadcast, Opie and Anthony will continue to air exclusively for XM's more than 6.5 million subscribers live from their XM studio in New York.

The Opie and Anthony deal has been the center of speculation for some time (for previous story see: http://www.skyreport.com/view.cfm?ReleaseID=1901). The duo will replace David Lee Roth, the former Van Halen lead singer who was picked as a replacement for Howard Stern. Stern is now with Sirius.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

aren't these the same guys that were pulled from the air a couple of years ago for airing live audio of some people having sex in a historic church?


----------



## KnightWolf61 (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah they were.........Howard Stern beats those guys hands down anyway...Sirius Rules!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

garbage vs. garbage.


----------



## digiblur (Jun 11, 2005)

Talk about going backwards eh? 

One of the many reasons I stuck with Sirius...no commercials, Maxim Radio, and now this. Taking a satellite radio program and censoring it.


----------



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

actually, i don't see this as going backwards at all. they will continue to air on XM uncensored, but the CBS feed will be edited, per my understanding. this helps XM tremendously. "hey, if you like these guys, and want to hear them uncensored, buy XM."...and i think people will.

i wasn't a fan at first, but i gave them a shot, and they are pretty daggone funny. howard is just getting old and his show is boring. how many times can you bring in naked women as the focus of your show?? it is RADIO!!

O&A have a more clever style of humor, and far more interesting studio help, with the likes of Patrice O'Neal, and Jimmy Norton. sometimes they go too far for my tastes, but i'll take them over stern any day of the week.

plus, xm must be doing something right. they have about twice the listners as sirius, and their stock trades about 5 times higher...i'm not an xm fanboy or anything, but i sure don't think sirius is beating them in any way.


----------



## digiblur (Jun 11, 2005)

I never said I listened to Howard. Covino & Rich are where it's at from 9am-1pm central time on my radio.


----------



## georgecostanza (Jan 11, 2005)

So, CBS will be suing these guys the minute they mention XM on their airwaves right? that is the core of their lawsuit against Stern. Also, if I'm an XM subscriber, I'm probably cancelling my subscription since I can get the show for free now. Bad move for XM.


----------



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

flemingljr said:


> So, CBS will be suing these guys the minute they mention XM on their airwaves right? that is the core of their lawsuit against Stern. Also, if I'm an XM subscriber, I'm probably cancelling my subscription since I can get the show for free now. Bad move for XM.


they are suing stern because they say that he basically only used his position with their company to advance his upcoming NEW job.

cbs made this agreement with xm, and i'm sure xm wouldn't have allowed it, had they not been able to use the show to promote their service.

also, i doubt that a whole lot of subscribers only pay the xm fee to listen to opie and anthony. i sure don't. i pay it for many other reasons, but i do enjoy listening to the o & a show. plus, i enjoy it being uncensored, which won't be happening on CBS. so i really don't expect this to do anything to xm's subscriber base but possibly increase it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> I'm probably cancelling my subscription since I can get the show for free now. Bad move for XM.
> 
> 
> > So you are an O&A 'fan' and your going to reduce yourself to listen to a shortened edited version of the show?
> ...


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Satellite Radio Rocks!


got that right i cant live without xm 

ps the other day im my moms car i picked up someones sirius on 88.3


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This doesn't make any sense from a "free speech" viewpoint. I hope it is a big check, since they will be the FCC's whipping boys again.....

I agree though that it will give XM some free plugs...... Given the hammering their stock has taken lately, they can use all the help they can get....


----------

